# Bacopa innominata



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*BACOPA INNOMINATA*

*Synonyms:* Bacopa cyclophylla, Bacopa stragula
*Hardiness:* Easy
*Light Needs:* Medium
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Plantaganaceae
*Genus:* Bacopa
*Region:* North America, South America
*Location:* Virginia, USA to Northern SA
*Size:* Stem width 2 inches
*Growth Rate:* Fast
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* Yes

*Description:*

This is likely the same plant as _Bacopa_ sp. 'Roraima'.

More information coming soon.

Photo #1: *Submerged* US and International Copyright 2013 by Kris Weinhold All Rights Reserved


----------

